# Molly is at emergency vet hospital



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

We just returned from the emergency vet hospital where our 13 year old baby, Molly, will be spending the night. We we returned from church this morning, Molly refused her treat. Molly NEVER refuses treats! I checked her gums and put my ear to her chest, felt around to see if anything was tender, but she seemed okay. Later in the day, I was checking her again and when listening to her chest, I could hear sounds. I told DH that we'd be taking her in first thing in the morning to see our regular vet. He isn't board certified in cardiology, but he he is the cardiology specialist around here and does ultrasounds, ecg's etc. Around 6:30 this evening, Molly made a few audible sounds from labored breathing. I grabbed the phone book and found a good vet clinic that was open until 8pm, We have an all-night emergency hospital that just stabilizes your pet, but I'm not real crazy about it and was glad to have found a vet clinic that had Sunday hours and so late on Sunday! I called this clinic and they said bring her in immediately. Her temperature was 96.8!!! After this vet examined her, he diagnosed congestive heart failure. He recommended I take her to an emergency clinic, but I found out there is another one (it is in another suburb, but about the same driving distance for us). This vet called ahead for us and they were ready for us when we arrived. She is receiving oxygen and they gave her a little morphine. The morphine is to relax her (avoid the physical changes that come with anxiety like rapid heart rate, etc) and is also a vasodilator (expands vessels). In a couple of hours, they'll start more treatment and also take some x-rays, etc. I can call anytime but can't visit because they don't want her to get all excited. 

Molly has been so healthy, this is really sudden. We are all wrecks around here. Our older son is also here, and we are all walking around is disbelief. I soooooo wish she was with our regular vet!! If she is stable, we can take her over to our regular vet first thing in the morning. Leaving her was so hard, and then you have to sign whether or not you want them to do CPR. They told of how expensive it can run and that at her age......plus, they said that the survival rate with CPR is only 3 to 5 %. Is that correct? She is my baby. I signed for them to do CPR. They said that they would start CPR and then call me and tell me so we could decide whether or not to continue. I do NOT want to put her through agony or pain, but I also want her to be with us if she could be revived with no ill repercussions. They don't feel that doing CPR will even be an issue for Moll. But because they have to ask clients about it, it makes you start thinking about it happening! 

When my skin kids were in the hospital, I was right beside them all night! I just want to be right there with Molly! Prayers would sure be appreciated for Molly!!!! :heart:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Will definitely be praying for sweet Molly..I really don't know anything about the CPR...sorry......Jeanne....


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You've got it~~~I am so sorry to hear this, my heart goes out to you. It is so sudden and you are missing her because she is not with you. Prayers will be said for dear Molly. I hope she is better by morning..........Please keep us informed!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Molly tonite, I'm praying she will get well soon.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I hope she's much improved in the morning and your regular vet can give you more answers. 

Last time Roo stayed at UT, not only did they ask about CPR, but I had to specify if they could open his chest up or not! It is pretty standard for emergency clinics to ask for all patients admitted.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers for Molly. :grouphug: Hoping they give her something to reduce the fluid and make her more comfortable. Are you able to consult with your own vet tomorrow morning or did you already?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: she will be alright - :sLo_grouphug3: for you and family.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Molly. :grouphug: to Molly and to you and your family. Please keep us posted.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read about your sweet Molly. Hopefully, by morning, she'll be stabilized and doing much better. Please know that you are all in my thoughts. Be sure to let us know as soon as you can. Hugs.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your little Molly. rayer: rayer: :grouphug: I am crying reading this, as I lost my Sophie this way in July. She was 14. I was away in the UK at the the time, my husband took her to the vet and it was already too late to save her. It was sudden.

You have managed to get her to the vet, so I hope and pray that they can help her. My heart goes out to you at this time.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry about Mollys heart condition. She'll be in my thoughts & prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, my heart goes out to you. Prayers for Molly and you and your Family, for sure.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Molly's heart condition. I'm also sorry you can't be with her right now. :grouphug: 

I will keep Molly, you, and family in my prayers. I also pray you have some postiive news in the morning. :grouphug:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I am so sorry that you, your family and Molly are going through this right now. I pray that she is okay!!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Sending good thoughts and prayers your way. I agree with you, I don't see the reason why you couldn't stay with her if you wanted. I would think Molly would be LESS stressed knowing you were with her since she is in a strange place. Thank God mine are young and healthy. I know the time will come when I will be in your place. They better have better policies in place by then, I will insist on staying, even if only as a matter of professional courtesy.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

So sorry to hear about molly ..prayers and hugs :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my heart is breaking for you. I can't even imagine what you are feeling and going through. I'll be praying for sweet Molly and hope to hear a positive update this morning.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Molly. We're praying for her and hoping she turns out alright! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope sweet Molly is feeling better.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Checking in to see if there is an update this morning. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Praying for Molly rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

Thank you all so very much!! I want to address each and every one of you and thank you for your kind words and prayers, but right now, my head is swimming - and my heart is aching. Molly is still at the emergency vet's where she will stay for now. I stayed awake through the night, basically calling every two hours for updates. It was an up and down night, but this morning, but it was not the specialist who was working the clinic last night, it was another doctor. I feel much better this morning now that their specialist it there. 

The plan last night was to move Molly to our regular vet today where he would do a cardiac ultrasound at his office. But Molly is back on oxygen and it would not be good to move her. She is also more lethargic than they would expect, even though they realize she has been administered morphine. (I'm thinking her body is not excreting the drug and that the morphine is accumulating.) The specialist at the emergency clinic also has the equipment to do the ultrasound so he will perform it and call me with the results. He spoke at length with me this morning, apparently, Molly is in a precarious situation. She is somewhat dehydrated, which means they should give her fluids. However, for her heart, they need to remove fluids because of the fluid backing up due to her suspected CHF. I say suspected because the specialist states that the murmur and sounds are mainly on her left side, but in CHF, it is usually both sides that are affected. The ultrasound should help diagnose just exactly what is occurring. The radiographs can't tell the entire picture, whereas the ultrasound can show contraction and other actions. Her body temperature is still low, and the vet said there was a little blood coming out one of her nostrils this morning. This would be from the fluid backing up and escaping through her nostril. The first vet we saw last night, the vet who sent us to the emergency clinic, said that it appears to be a problem in her left mitral valve. I sooooo pray they can determine just what is going on with her. 


I know she is scared, she has to stay under oxygen so they can't sit and hold her. Oh, God, the phone just rang and it was the specialist. They had just done the ultrasound and found the left side of her heart enlarged. Then Molly went into cardiac arrest. They are doing CPR and will call me in 5 minutes. I can't type anymore, I'm sorry.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh no. Please dear God, help Molly.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh no! Sending up prayers!!! Please God be with Molly and her family. rayer:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending prayers and hugs to you and Molly. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Dear God, please take care of Molly........I am so sorry she is going trough all of this. :heart:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

OMG, I am so sorry for Molly, lots of prayers coming your way.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

my thoughts are with you and I hope that all will be well.
these little fur-faces just crawl inside us and wrap themselves around our hearts, don't they?

when possible, please continue to provide us with updates.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: I'm so sorry this is happening to your precious Molly.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry. My heart is breaking for you. Continued prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

OMG! I'm so sorry to hear. I'm crying as I'm typing this. I hope Molly turns out okay. Sending prayers and love to Molly.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I just saw this post and I'm in tears. :smcry: 

Sending prayers for Molly, you and your family.

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Dear Jesus, We lift sweet Molly up to you.. We ask you dear lord that you put your healing hand on her. Lord she is just a fragile baby who is needing your miraculous hand right now. Dear lord, please protect her and let her stay with her mommy. We know with you all things are possible. We pray this in your name. Amen rayer: rayer: rayer: 

I'm crying for you and your baby right now. I'm so sorry you are going through this! :bysmilie: :bysmilie:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

rayer: rayer: rayer: I am so sorry to hear about little Molly please Lord take care of this little baby and heal her soon. I will continue to say prayers for her and your family rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer: I will keep your sweet Molly in my prayers and will pray that God will wrap his comforting arms around you. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: Oh, no. I am saying prayers for Molly and you right now. My heart goes out to you and sweet Molly. Hugs, love, and many many prayers being sent your way ... :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry: The tears are rolling down my face as I'm reading this. That call from the hospital must have been terrifying. I'm praying for your sweet Molly and all I can think of is that I pray she will get better, but if not, then I pray that what's best for her happens. This sweetheart shouldn't suffer and she's had a wonderul life that you gave her and she's given you. May you be comforted by the love that we're all sending you at SM. :grouphug: We're here if you need us.


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

You have my thoughts and prayers for Molly. I can feel your pain through reading your words and I really hope that she pulls through for you. Stay strong for her, and know you have done all you can for her. xxx


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

My heart breaks for you. I hope Molly has stabilized by now. Please let us do whatever we can to help you. When you are a member of the SM family, you don't ever stand alone. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (lottapaws @ Oct 12 2009, 08:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839144


> Thank you all so very much!! I want to address each and every one of you and thank you for your kind words and prayers, but right now, my head is swimming - and my heart is aching. Molly is still at the emergency vet's where she will stay for now. I stayed awake through the night, basically calling every two hours for updates. It was an up and down night, but this morning, but it was not the specialist who was working the clinic last night, it was another doctor. I feel much better this morning now that their specialist it there.
> 
> The plan last night was to move Molly to our regular vet today where he would do a cardiac ultrasound at his office. But Molly is back on oxygen and it would not be good to move her. She is also more lethargic than they would expect, even though they realize she has been administered morphine. (I'm thinking her body is not excreting the drug and that the morphine is accumulating.) The specialist at the emergency clinic also has the equipment to do the ultrasound so he will perform it and call me with the results. He spoke at length with me this morning, apparently, Molly is in a precarious situation. She is somewhat dehydrated, which means they should give her fluids. However, for her heart, they need to remove fluids because of the fluid backing up due to her suspected CHF. I say suspected because the specialist states that the murmur and sounds are mainly on her left side, but in CHF, it is usually both sides that are affected. The ultrasound should help diagnose just exactly what is occurring. The radiographs can't tell the entire picture, whereas the ultrasound can show contraction and other actions. Her body temperature is still low, and the vet said there was a little blood coming out one of her nostrils this morning. This would be from the fluid backing up and escaping through her nostril. The first vet we saw last night, the vet who sent us to the emergency clinic, said that it appears to be a problem in her left mitral valve. I sooooo pray they can determine just what is going on with her.
> 
> ...


Oh, no, I'm so, so sorry to hear about Molly's condition. I'll be sending my love, prayers, and warm thoughts to you and your little baby. rayer: Please know that we're here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Molly rayer: and for you :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am sorry to hear that your sweet Molly isn't well. rayer:


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are going out to you, your family, and Molly. Jan


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh! I am sooo sorry  I hope she pulls through. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: poor little mite must be really scared. A terrible time for you and your family.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. I'm praying so hard for dear Molly. God give you strength at to see you through this. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayer for comfort for all of you especially Molly.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

oh my gosh, I am so sorry, there are no words. I can't imagine, but the thought alone kills me. I hope Molly is pulling through. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hoping, praying, and sending encouraging thoughts for you and Molly!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just checking in to see how little Molly is doing.......Please update when you can~~~


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

how's Miss Molly doing


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Checking in to see if there is an update on Molly, and now I'm really worried.

Still sending prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers are continuously with you and Molly... :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Checking again......praying for Molly and for you! God Bless.........Update when you can.............


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Checking in for an update. rayer: rayer: rayer: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Any word yet? We'll keep praying for little Molly.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Please know we are here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I am so terribly worried. I can't stop checking in to see if there's been any word.  Please know you and your baby are in our prayers.... rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Any news about Molly today?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm freaking out.
xoxox


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

:grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

QUOTE (KAG @ Oct 13 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839541


> I'm freaking out.
> xoxox[/B]



Me too! I have this website up on my computer 24/7 looking for an update....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers continue to be with you and Molly. I'm worried as others here are, too. :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I check in so often. Every time I see that there hasn't been an update, my heart skips a beat. I'm so fearful for little Molly. I hope we hear from her momma soon.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and your little Molly. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Like everyone else I'm so worried and praying like crazy that little Molly is OK.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Can't stop thinking about Molly and you. Please know we're all praying for you. :grouphug:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Praying for you, sweet little Molly. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Getting worried now!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

worried and hoping that things are ok!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm just now seeing this. I am so, so sorry. Please know my prayers are with you and Molly. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I have been checking back all day and just continue praying and worrying about our little Molly and you.Big hugs go out to each of you :grouphug: :grouphug: and pray that everything is ok. rayer: rayer: rayer: Please know that everyone here on SM is here for you.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm so afraid to ask how Molly's doing. You and Molly are in our thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Oct 13 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839709


> I'm so afraid to ask how Molly's doing. You and Molly are in our thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:[/B]


I feel the same but am still hoping for a positive update.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Popping in to check/hoping to see an update. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sending prayers, love and positive thoughts for you both... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

hugs to all of you!!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm checking on Molly and you. I have you in my prayers each day and continue to think of & pray for Molly. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I am just now seeing the Oct. 12 update. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Is there anyone that knows Molly's mom that can check on her? I'm really worried about her.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I sent her a PM yesterday hoping to get a response but haven't yet. I'm sick to my stomach thinking of the "why's" on her not responding. I'm loosing hope everyday that we don't know what happened. I just keep praying for a miracle.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I haven't stopped the prayers. We are all praying for you & Molly. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Still praying for you Miss Molly!!!!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm continuing to pray for Molly, as well. rayer:

Oh, I hope everything is okay. rayer: rayer: rayer:

:grouphug:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Checking in to see if there is any news on Molly. My prayers are with you :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been checking for an update on Molly and I'm really worried too. 
Hugs and prayers.
:grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Oct 15 2009, 12:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840040


> I've been checking for an update on Molly and I'm really worried too.
> Hugs and prayers.
> :grouphug:[/B]


Me, too.  

Hugs and continuing prayers.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

:grouphug:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OH, I am only just reading baout this now. 

I do hope Molly is ok.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Worried about Molly.....checking in again....... rayer: rayer: :heart: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Dear Molly's mom. Please know we are here for you. Sometimes we need the support of those who can truly understand how we feel about our fur babies. Sending you comforting hugs and you are in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 15 2009, 09:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840125


> Dear Molly's mom. Please know we are here for you. Sometimes we need the support of those who can truly understand how we feel about our fur babies. Sending you comforting hugs and you are in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:[/B]


Yes - please know that we are here for you.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Dear lottapaws, I'm so concerned for you and for Molly. She is still in my daily prayers. I've very worried about both of you. :grouphug:


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

Still sending prayers your way for Molly. Jan


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm checking again too. 
Prayers and hugs for you both.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

very worried about you and Molly - please check in just to let us know that you are ok. Sending prayers, love, and hope you way. :wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

checking in to see if there is any news. Prayers still being said for you.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Just checking in. Worried about you please let us know about Molly. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm still checking and you're still on my mind. Please update when you can. 
:grouphug:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh still no news, I have been checking in each day. I do hope we hear something soon.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I keep checking hoping to see an update... I do hope Molly is better. rayer: rayer: rayer: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Pebbles_mum (Aug 30, 2009)

Just read about Molly. That CPR question really knocks you for a loop. :new_shocked: :smstarz: Didn't see any updates and hope and pray things turned out well. You are being held up in prayer in this very difficult time. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Still thinking of you both... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am praying for you and for Molly.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sending more prayers, love, and hugs. rayer: :heart: :grouphug:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Checking in to see if there were any updates......thinking of you both!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

checking in with more rayer: and :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

any updates on Molly? Did I miss anything?


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I so wish Molly's mom would check in and let us know what is going on. I'm really afraid that it is bad news and that's why she's not been here. I don't know your name, but you aren't alone and don't have to face this by yourself. :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I keep checking in on a daily basis too. I wish we could be there to comfort you. I'm petrified that it's bad news as well. If you see this, know we are all still here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I check several times a day for an update and I hate it but I agree that its probably not good news. 
Hugs and prayers to Molly and her mom. 
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sending hugs and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

still no news - and no further posts on SM at all as far as I can tell. I do hope things are ok!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you and Molly!!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Praying for Molly and your family rayer:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

So there is no prior diagnosis o CHF? Does she have a swollen abdomen? CHF sort of sneaks up on you, but over time, then there can be acute episodes.

There is an updated treatment. It takes some work, but my little male who was heading into end stage was given another year of life with the treatment. He might have had to be tapped once during that year.

So there might be a little hope still.

Of course you and Molly will be in my prayers.


----------

